
Chrome Web Store - Devtools Terminal - napolux
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/devtools-terminal/leakmhneaibbdapdoienlkifomjceknl
======
jharding82
not sure what this is supposed to do, It just gives me a login/password
prompt.

